# Marriage & Life



## Chris McNeill (4 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,
So far in life I was married young and after many years my marriage ended. The result left me without my daughters and I found myself lost, numb and in difficulty. I met my second wife a few years later after going through many life changing experiences, learning more about myself and learning to live. Our relationship is a better fit in so many ways, we have many things in common but enough differences that make life more interesting. I am happy and in love. There is always things to learn from and experiences to share with others. Having survived the best and worst of what marriage brings, I suppose I want to help others in some way or other. All the Best. Regards Chris


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

Welcome. If your user name is your real name, it is recommended to change that to something else a little more anonymous.


----------



## SpartaMe (9 mo ago)

Lotsofheart73 said:


> Welcome. If your user name is your real name, it is recommended (like What is otc or *Fantasy Tabletop Miniature Game - Eldfall Chronicles) * to change that to something else a little more anonymous.


Made to Stick


----------

